# i had an accidient with my R34 ..



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

hey guys .. unfourtiontly i had an accidient with my r34 .. i was drifting yesterday night and i hited a car  

here is some pics :








'


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

r34-4ever said:


> hey guys .. unfourtiontly i had an accidient with my r34 .. i was drifting yesterday night and i hited a car
> 
> The good news and from what we can tell from the pictures: nothing major other than small scratches.
> Drifting accidents are normally major but maybe you were lucky or maybe it was just a small drift-OOO act that went south!!
> ...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

what a shame,should look after it better :chuckle:


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

turbomystic said:


> r34-4ever said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys .. unfourtiontly i had an accidient with my r34 .. i was drifting yesterday night and i hited a car
> ...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

r34-4ever said:


> turbomystic said:
> 
> 
> > i was drifting and suddenly a car got into the road .. so i tried to stop the car but i couldnt .. and that's how the accidient happened
> ...


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

bkvj said:


> r34-4ever said:
> 
> 
> > why where you street drifting:chairshot
> ...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You got off lucky, and as for Street drifting, bad idea...


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

lol .. thanks for passing mate


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Why would you drift in a GTR to begin with????


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

usagtrpilot said:


> Why would you drift in a GTR to begin with????


and why wouldnt i try my car in drifting ?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

cause GT-Rs are heavy as **** and they're 4WD - you could remove the front propshaft but then you're still trying to drift a fairly unwieldy car. GT-Rs are grip cars imho, and excel at it, but suck at drift.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds like it's worth fixing from what everyone is saying (i can't see pics for some reason).

i wouldn't remove the front prop shaft just to drift...bad idea. the torque would wildly split between left and right rear wheels and the car doesn't perform like it should...especially in the rain. i did this when i was getting my car dynoed since there is no 4-wheel dyno on the island of Okinawa. driving to and from was a bit uncomfortable. The solution is to install the HKS Torque Split device that allows you to adjust how much TQ goes to the front wheels or install a 1.5 or 2.0 way LSD so you get more positive rear wheel traction. 

Carlson from Top Gear drifted an R34 superbly when he featured that car. It comes down to guts and skills.

Kudos to the guys who can drift a GTR...but I wouldn't do it. Not only because of my lack of skills in drifting, but I'd rather use my car for track and autocross duties. Even the worlds best drifters smack'em into the wall every now and then. Ken "The Monkey Man" bit the dust when he competed in the D1 Event on Okinawa. I was there to see it. Poor ER34.  Must be nice to be fully sponsored and not worry about damaging your personally owned vehicle.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

bnr34vspec said:


> sounds like it's worth fixing from what everyone is saying (i can't see pics for some reason).
> 
> i wouldn't remove the front prop shaft just to drift...bad idea. the torque would wildly split between left and right rear wheels and the car doesn't perform like it should...especially in the rain. i did this when i was getting my car dynoed since there is no 4-wheel dyno on the island of Okinawa. driving to and from was a bit uncomfortable. The solution is to install the HKS Torque Split device that allows you to adjust how much TQ goes to the front wheels. This way you don't confuse the 4WD system.
> 
> ...


mate the pics are working .. and i actually have tried drifting in my car befor and i have skills but i wasnt expecting any car to show up suddenly !!  

cheers


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the roads in the UAE tend to be pretty much dead any time of the day unless your near the central areas


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> cause GT-Rs are heavy as **** and they're 4WD - you could remove the front propshaft but then you're still trying to drift a fairly unwieldy car. GT-Rs are grip cars imho, and excel at it, but suck at drift.


as i have said above i did drift befor this time and thank god nothing bad happened .. 

cheers


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> the roads in the UAE tend to be pretty much dead any time of the day unless your near the central areas


i dont know about that .. but am not from uae mate .. am from kuwait


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

r34-4ever said:


> mate the pics are working .. and i actually have tried drifting in my car befor and i have skills but i wasnt expecting any car to show up suddenly !!
> 
> cheers


i'm sure the pics are working fine, but the government computer i'm on right now blocks certain websites. 

i was referencing the statement made that GTR's aren't good for drifting...when in fact they can drift with the best of them....i guess you just have to know how the HICAS will react. 

i think that being able to send TQ to the front would also help you recover from a drift better than a RWD car would.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

bnr34vspec said:


> i'm sure the pics are working fine, but the government computer i'm on right now blocks certain websites.
> 
> i was referencing the statement made that GTR's aren't good for drifting...when in fact they can drift with the best of them....i guess you just have to know how the HICAS will react.
> 
> i think that being able to send TQ to the front would also help you recover from a drift better than a RWD car would.


actually .. i wont ever drift in my r34 again .. the accidient was acceptable and i dont wanna have another accidient again !!

thanks for the comments :thumbsup:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> cause GT-Rs are heavy as **** and they're 4WD - you could remove the front propshaft but then you're still trying to drift a fairly unwieldy car. GT-Rs are grip cars imho, and excel at it, but suck at drift.


Here here..

Drift vs Grip - A GTR is Grip all the way..



r34-4ever said:


> and why wouldnt i try my car in drifting ?


Maybe because they are difficult to Drift and you might crash..


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

r34-4ever said:


> actually .. i wont ever drift in my r34 again .. the accidient was acceptable and i dont wanna have another accidient again !!
> 
> thanks for the comments :thumbsup:


Good Man.. [Glad you didn't do too much damage]

Live and Learn Eh


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

*DORIFTORO SAN YON GTR-U!!!!!!*


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

Luckham said:


> Good Man.. [Glad you didn't do too much damage]
> 
> Live and Learn Eh


yup .. lol

thanks for passing mates


----------



## s15sky (Dec 6, 2006)

sorry to hear you crashed bro.
it doesnt look too bad tho.... thank god
salamat


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

allah yesalmak habiby

ya actually its not that bad .. al-hamdollah


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

dirka-dirka


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Doesn't look to bad!
Good thing that your okey you know!!

Btw are you a muslim?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

Rostampoor said:


> Doesn't look to bad!
> Good thing that your okey you know!!
> 
> Btw are you a muslim?


yes mate it is not that bad .. 

yup i am a muslim  .. are you a muslim ?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

R0B said:


> dirka-dirka


lol 

(note i havent got anything against other religions/languages!)


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

glad ur ok and that the gtr isnt too bad, and also glad you didnt kill anyone.


----------



## Ricky Ricer (Jan 2, 2007)

R0B said:


> dirka-dirka


LOL!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

:bawling: you reminded me my R32 GT-R...
after a horrible accident
it drift just after I finished modifying it I was testing it I’ve just shifted gears from 1st to 2nd then it drifted suddenly and hit the paving and I hurts my beck work rim...
maybe because I’m not used to that much power....
and I’ am sure that came out from envying which every body in that forum suffers from.
be carfull every body


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks guys for the comments


----------

